# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Nježna koža na bebinim leđima

## klara

Sunčica ima nadraženu kožu na leđima, male prištiće i hrapavi dio kože - na onom dijelu gdje je rub od pelenice (koristimo jednokratne i sve koje sam probala imaju "plastični", prilično grubi rub. Bojim se da će biti još gore kad postane toplije.
Kako to rješavate? Pomaže li mazanje, utrpavanje pamučne majice u pelenu ili sl?
Razmišljam o platnenima, ali tek mislim naručiti jednu-dvije za probu, ako one i budu rješenje proći će neko vrijeme prije nego skupimo svu opremu - a nadraženu kožu ima sada  :?

----------


## MaKla

Meni se to cini neuroermitis- ali skroz lagani (jer ima i puno tezih slucajeva). I moja Klara ima - hvala Bogu - samo blago i ja to uspijevam rijesiti mazanjem s A-DERMA Exomega krema za lice i tijelo.

Imas inace na forumu vec puno topica o tome, a evo i jedan link da malo proucis:

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=1313

----------


## may

atopijski dermitis ili neuro dermitis...mi se mučimo s tim... Exomega ne pomaže baš puno...

----------


## Ancica

Mi smo imali nesto slicno s Robijem al na svu srecu samo kod jednokratnih koje smo izuzetno rijetko koristili (samo kad nismo imali apsolutno nikakvog izbora, npr. na ljetovanju u kolibi bez ves masine tjedan dana). Ostalo vrijeme smo koristili platnene i s njima se taj problem nije pojavljivao.

----------


## klara

uh cure malo ste me prestrašile. nadam se da su krive pelene, to je  samo na dijelu gdje rub pelene trlja kožu, ne pogoršava se srećom. u srijedu idemo pedijatrici pa ću je pitati.

----------


## Ancica

Ja ti iskreno preporucam da pokusas s platnenima radije nego premazivanjem ovakvim ili onakvim kremama.

----------


## enela

> uh cure malo ste me prestrašile. nadam se da su krive pelene, to je  samo na dijelu gdje rub pelene trlja kožu, ne pogoršava se srećom. u srijedu idemo pedijatrici pa ću je pitati.


Slatkica je imala grubu (ne i crvenu) kožu na par mjesta i to smo ti super riješili kremom linola fet (ne znam da li ima neko duplo slovo u imenu   :Embarassed:  ). Krema je super, a košta ti nekih 80ak kuna

----------


## klara

Na kraju nije bilo ništa strašno, prošlo je nakon par dana mazanja s kremom protiv pelenskog osipa. Ali ipak ćemo isprobati platnene, kad ih nabavim.

----------

